# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Margarine versus Boter - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Geef de boter even door a.u.b....
Dit is interessant....*


Margarine was origineel gemaakt om kalkoenen vet te mesten.

Toen bleek dat de kalkoenen eraan overleden wilden de investeerders die de research hadden betaald hun investering terug en staken de koppen bij elkaar om te bespreken hoe ze alsnog hun geld konden terugkrijgen.

Het originele product was wit van kleur en had geen enkele voedingswaarde. Dus voegden ze wat gele kleurstof toe en verkochten het aan de consument om te gebruiken in de plaats van boter! Wat vindt je daarvan...is dat geen slimme oplossing...gewoon wat kleur- en smaakstoffen toevoegen en klaar is kees!


*Weet jij... het verschil tussen boter en margarine?*
Lees door tot het einde...het wordt reuze interessant...

*BOTER*

·Beiden hebben dezelfde hoeveelheid aan calorieen.

·Boter heeft een ietsie pietsie hogere hoeveelheid verzadigd vet, namelijk 8 gram tegenover 5 gram voor margarine.

·Volgens een recente medische studie aan Harvard verhoogd het eten van margarine de kans op hartziekten bij vrouwen met 53% tegenover het eten van dezelfde hoeveelheid boter

·Het eten van boter verhoogd de opname van vele andere voedingstoffen in voeding.

·Boter heeft vele gezondheidsvoordelen voor het lichaam, margarine heeft er maar enkelen, en dan nog alleen omdat ze extra zijn toegevoegd.

·Boter smaakt zoveel beter dan margarine en het kan de smaak van andere voedingstoffen verhogen.

·Boter bestaat al sinds eeuwen, terwijl margarine nog geen 100 jaar bestaat.

*En nu de margarine....*

·Margarine bestaat uit zeer grote hoeveelheden transvetzuren.

·Het verdriedubbeld de kans op ziekten aan de kransslagaders.

·Het verhoogd het gehalte aan lipoproteine-a en dus de kans op arteriosclerose.

·Vervijfvoudigd de kans op kanker.

·Verlaagd de kwaliteit van moedermelk.

·Ondermijnd het immuunsysteem.

·Verlaagd de insuline respons.


En hier is het meest beanstigende feit...het meest interessante feit.....

De samenstelling van margarine verschilt maar 1 molecule met plastic en heeft 27 ingredienten die ook in verf zitten....

Deze twee factoren alleen al waren voor mij genoeg om margarine, en alle andere producten die gehydrogeneerd zijn, te vermijden voor de rest van mijn leven. ( gehydrogeneerd wil zeggen: bewerken van de moleculaire structuur en/of samenstelling)


*Try this at home! ( probeer dit thuis even)*

Koop een kuipje margarine en zet het open in je garage of een andere schaduwrijke plek. Binnen enkele dagen kun je het volgende constateren:

·Geen vlieg, zelfs niet die vervelende fruitvliegjes, zullen er op af komen. Dit zegt toch al wat, niet?

·Het gaat niet rotten of vies ruiken, dit komt omdat het totaal geen voedingswaarde heeft.

·Niets kan er op groeien, zelfs die minuscule kleine micro-organismen kunnen hier geen groeiplekje op vinden.

·Waarom...? omdat het bijna plastic is.

·Zou jij je tupperware bakje smelten om op je boterham te smeren? Nee toch?


*Pass the butter on please!*
Een oud Chinees spreekwoord zegt: Als iemand iets waardevols met je deelt en jij kunt er je voordeel mee doen, heb je de morele verplichting om dit te delen met anderen....


*Geef de boter even door wil je!*
Dit zet mij wel aan het denken ... ik had hier al eerder over gehoord en eet sinds jaar en dag geen margarine meer, maar échte boter...
Weet iemand of dit werkelijk waar is en wetenschappelijk te staven/onderbouwen is???
Xx Ag

Mij doorgestuurd door Michel.
Mijn dank hiervoor!

----------


## Giomedicity

Het is eigenlijk een compilatie van feiten en meningen uit vele niet-geïdentificeerde bronnen. Zoals met de meeste *kettingbrieven*, de waarheid is vaak niet overtuigend genoeg en winnen brede aantrekkingskracht door er sensationeel en twijfelachtige informatie in op te nemen. 

Google zelf eens wat informatie op waarvan de bronnen betrouwbaar zijn en je zal al heel wat punten kunnen weerleggen. 
Gezien ik het schijt krijg van zo’n berichtgeving en kettingbrieven heb ik dat in jouw plaats eens gedaan:

*Margarine is een vervanger voor boter die in 1869 is uitgevonden door de Franse scheikundige Hippolyte Mège-Mouriés. Deze onderzocht hoe de melkproductie in de koe tot stand komt. Daarbij kwam hij tot de conclusie dat de koe haar eigen lichaamsvet afgeeft in de melk. De oorspronkelijke margarine werd dan ook uit rundvet, afgeroomde melk, en gesnipperde koeienuiers vervaardigd. (Bron Wikipedia) Margarine is dus 142 jaar oud en NIET minder dan 100. 

*Het is waar dat een Harvard University onderzoek(1994) geconcludeerd heeft dat een dieet hoog in “Transvet zuren” de kans op een hartaanval verdubbelt en de levensverwachting vermindert. 
Reeds in 1990 werd dit door de voedingsindustrie erkend na onderzoek van Mensink en Katan.[2] Dit onderzoek was voor de voedingsindustrie de stimulans om actie te ondernemen. Eén van de grote Europese producenten van margarine, Unilever, kwam in 1995 met margarine met een aanzienlijk kleinere hoeveelheid transvet. 

*Op de verpakking is te lezen dat Blue Band-margarine nog steeds niet vrij van transvet is. Wat later zijn door hetzelfde bedrijf plantensterolen aan margarine toegevoegd (in Becel Pro.activ), waardoor de opname van cholesterol in het bloed verminderd wordt. Hiermee zou deze margarine zelfs actief gezondheidsbevorderend zijn voor mensen met een verhoogd cholesterolgehalte in het bloed. (Bron: Wikipedia)

Het laatste argument en volgens de brief het MEEST INTERESSANTE FEIT. 
“De samenstelling van margarine verschilt maar 1 molecule van plastic en heeft 27 ingrediënten die ook in verf zitten”
Veel items in de natuur zijn chemisch gelijk aan elkaar.
Vb: 
*Waterstofperoxide (H2O2) verschilt maar 1 molecule van water (H2O) maar het is niet aan te raden ervan te drinken.
*Ook ozon (O3) verschilt maar 1 molecule van zuurstof (O2), maar ozon kan ernstige ademnood veroorzaken.

Je kan de margarine dus NIET vergelijken met een gesmolten “tupperware doosje” op de boterham. 

*Het doorsturen van gezondheidsadvies via e-mail kettingbrieven is gewoon onbetrouwbaar. Gelieve te ketting te breken en zelf op zoek te gaan naar informatie alvorens zomaar alles klakkeloos als waarheid te aanvaarden.*

----------


## Agnes574

@ Giomedicity,

Merci voor deze post!!! Je hebt helemaal gelijk!!
Fout van mij, geef ik volmondig toe!!
Thanks!

----------


## knolselder

Ha Agnes en Giomedicity, dank voor het commentaar op het tendentieuze stukje van mic. 
Over eten en ingredienten doen de meest wilde en onzinnig bizarre verhalen de ronde, veelal gebaseerd op onbewezen aannames, niet geciteerd flutonderzoek, en een primitieve, middeleeuwse benadering van gezondheid en lichaamsfuncties.

----------


## Giomedicity

Het is toch verdraaid eerlijk wat Agnes als admin schrijft. Probeer zulke berichtgeving te vermijden indien je serieus wil overkomen als gezondheidssite!! Ik ben geregistreerd maar moet nog ontdekken.

Mvg

Giovanni Verhelst
Watermolenstraat 41
9660 Brakel

----------


## Agnes574

Ik laat de 2 'artikels' staan omdat het juist zo interessant is hoe mensen bepaalde dingen gaan geloven ... Er zijn al vaak artikels in tijdschriften verschenen over het 'slecht' zijn van margarine.. dus vandaar dat ik alles laat staan; behalve de spellingscommentaren  :Wink: .

----------


## knolselder

Ha allen, ter verrijking van dit topic nog een stukje citaat van het NICE voedingsinformatiecentrum: (www.nice-info.be)

>>.....Traditionele margarines en boter bevatten in het algemeen evenveel vet, namelijk ongeveer 80 %. Bak- en braadvet kan tot 95 % vet bevatten. Minarines en halfvolle boter bevatten in theorie voor ongeveer de helft minder vet (ongeveer 40 %). Het aanbod aan smeer- en bereidingsvet is de laatste jaren sterk uitgebreid en het vetgehalte kan sterk verschillen naargelang het merk, dat je het etiket moet raadplegen om het exacte vetgehalte te kennen. Het vetgehalte kan variëren tussen 25 en 95 %. 

Welke soort kiezen ? 
Voedingsdeskundigen raden aan om het gebruik van vetten in het algemeen en van verzadigde vetzuren in het bijzonder te beperken. Te veel verzadigde vetzuren in de voeding kan het risico op hart- en vaatziekten verhogen. Verzadigde vetzuren vind je vooral terug in dierlijke producten zoals in boter maar ook in geharde plantaardige vetten. Smeer- en bereidingsvetten met maximaal 30 % verzadigde vetzuren van de totale vetfractie en rijk aan onverzadigde vetzuren genieten de voorkeur. In de praktijk zijn dit vaak vloeibare margarines waarmee je kan koken en minarines die worden gebruikt als vetstof voor op de boterham. De markt biedt ook margarines aan die verrijkt zijn met plantenstanolen of -sterolen waaraan een cholesterolverlagend effect wordt toegeschreven. Deze producten richten zich in het bijzonder tot personen met een sterk verhoogd cholesterolgehalte....<<

En om het af te toppen hier nog een link naar een voorlichtingsfolder van het MVO voorlichtingsbureau margarine, vetten en oliën: http://www.voorlichtingmvo.nl/gfx/fi..._Halvarine.pdf

Voor wat het waard is... 

In elk geval lijkt het me belangrijk vooral lekker en gevarieerd te eten, zonder je al te veel door vage angsten te laten leiden. 
Het kan denk ik ook geen kwaad om zoveel mogelijk zelf te maken van basisingrediënten. 
Ik heb altijd het idee dat voedsel in een potje, zak, blik o.i.d door een fabriek vooral gemaakt wordt om om de villa van de directeur te betalen en niet in de eertse plaats om 
mijn geluk en gezondheid te bevorderen.. :-) 

Hartelijke groenten en Smakelijk eten!

----------


## gossie

@ Knolselder en Agnes,

Wat voor artikelen jullie óók laten zien.?! Bij een dieëtiste geweest. Ik vertelde dat ik altijd roomboter had om te smeren. Maar zij vertelde dat ik margarine en/of halvarine moest gebruiken...........

Wat is dan gezond?????????????/

----------


## Agnes574

Die keuze moet je zelf maken na alles gelezen te hebben Gossie  :Wink: ... ik denk dat margarine en of halvarine geen kwaad kunnen... maar ja; je ziet het hé; er verschijnen érg veel tegenstrijdigheden in allerlei artikels..
Lees volgende link eens, zal je helpen denk ik/hoop ik  :Wink: 

"En om het af te toppen hier nog een link naar een voorlichtingsfolder van het MVO voorlichtingsbureau margarine, vetten en oliën: http://www.voorlichtingmvo.nl/gfx/fi..._Halvarine.pdf"

Ik zelf gebruik nu balade boter.. echte roomboter met zeezout maar lichter (wordt in ieder geval gezegd op de verpakking  :Wink: )

----------


## nooitmeerroken

De dokter en dietist zullen altijd zeggen dat je margarine moet gebruiken. Zij zijn opgeleid met die onzin van het voedingscentrum. I.m.o moet je zo dicht mogelijk bij de natuur eten, daarmee bedoel ik dat je ipv margarine echte boter moet eten, en als je melk drinkt, kies dan voor volle melk en niet voor magere melk. We worden met z'n allen flink geindoctrineerd door de grote concerns om maar te doen wat zij zeggen. De mensen gaan geloven wat er op de reclames verteld wordt. Neem nou bv pindakaas, als je aan mensen vraagt wat goede pindakaas is zegt 99% "die van Calve", NEEEEEE daar zitten namelijk behalve veel suiker ook weer slechte harde vetten in. Als je pindakaas wil, pak hem dan van Jori, zit niets anders in dan pinda's en wat zeezout, wel even doorroeren voor gebruik, tja zoals ik al zei, dicht bij de natuur eten!!!

----------


## nooitmeerroken

Is trouwens hetzelfde als met stoppen met roken. Mensen die willen stoppen met roken wordt wijsgemaakt dat ze eenvoudig kunnen stoppen met een pil als zyban of Champix. De farmaceutische industrie verdiend kapitalen door deze giftige medicijnen te slijten als een pil om te kunnen stoppen. Er zijn zelfs sterfgevallen bekent door dit gebruik van de zogenaamde wonderpil. We worden goed voor de gek gehouden met z'n allen en denken dat deze mensen het beste met ons voor hebben. Nee in onze maatschappij draait het vaak maar om een ding $$$$$$$$.

----------


## Agnes574

....Dicht bij de natuur eten... dat klinkt goed en spreekt me wel aan !!  :Wink:

----------


## afra1213

GEWONE BOTER IS BETER
Een oplossing is:*** elke dag “echte boerenboter” eten* !! 
Even schrikken maar Becel is namelijk erg slecht voor ons net als cholesterol verlagende medicijnen. 
* 
Er zijn geen cholesterol verlagende medicijnen nodig wanneer je elke dag 
echte boerenboter eet. Er zal dan geen cholesterol probleem ontstaan. 
Volgens de reguliere meting blijft de cholesterol echter wel te hoog, maar de 
verhouding tussen het goede en slechte cholesterol blijft dan juist en is 
dus veel minder gevaarlijk dan een met medicijnen omlaag gebracht cholesterol. 
Je kan boeren boter op brood smeren en je kan er ook in bakken. 
Bij gebruik van boerenboter is de kans op een herseninfarct en hartinfarct. 
geminimaliseerd. 
Rauwe melk van de koe drinken is ook goed tegen cholesterol 
huishouding. Boeren boter elke dag gebruiken in combinatie met melk 
van de koe (rauwe melk) zorgt dat je je geen zorgen hoeft te maken over je cholesterol huishouding.

----------


## knolselder

Ha Afra1213

Waar is deze opzienbarende wijsheid op gebaseerd? 





> GEWONE BOTER IS BETER
> Een oplossing is:*** elke dag echte boerenboter eten* !! 
> Even schrikken maar Becel is namelijk erg slecht voor ons net als cholesterol verlagende medicijnen. etc..
> * 
> Er zijn geen cholesterol verlagende medicijnen nodig wanneer je elke dag 
> echte boerenboter eet. Er zal dan geen cholesterol probleem ontstaan. 
> Volgens de reguliere meting blijft de cholesterol echter wel te hoog, maar de 
> verhouding tussen het goede en slechte cholesterol blijft dan juist en is 
> dus veel minder gevaarlijk dan een met medicijnen omlaag gebracht cholesterol. 
> ...

----------


## afra1213

De reguliere geneeskunde denkt nog veel teveel in hokjes en weet niet dat het lichaam als een geheel op elkaar werkt. *
De specialisten hebben bij elkaar heel veel kennis maar weten nog lang niet alles. 
Men heeft bijvoorbeeld een nierspecialist, longarts, hartspecialist, oogarts enz. 
Deze weten veel van het orgaan maar niet de samenwerking van de 
organen op elkaar.

Een zeer kundige man met een uitzondelijke gave heeft mij dit verteld en ik weet dat het klopt. Dit weet ik zo zeker om dat hij veel meer diagnose heeft gesteld en uiteindelijk 
altijd gelijk kreeg doordat hij de problemen ook op gelost heeft, terwijl dit volgens de artsen niet zou kunnen. Alleen om dat hij het verteld neem ik dit voor waar aan.

Daarnaast heeft het programma radar jaren geleden onderzoeken achterhaald die niet gepubliiceerd werden, waaruit uit onderzoek blijkt dat wanneer het cholesterol met medicijnen omlaag wordt gebracht de personen meer hart en vaatziekten kregen dan bevolkingen met een hoger cholesterolgehalte maar die wel boter, moserelakaas enz. gebruikten.

Lees ook mijn stuk maar onder "ALgemeen" :
-Oprechtheid van de farmaceutisch industrie en 
-wat de artsen niet weten maar medicity wel

----------


## afra1213

Op dit moment zijn de onderzoeken te veel gedaan door partijen die geen enkele onafhankelijke instelling hebben. Achter veel onderzoeken zit het belang van de farmacetische bedrijven.

De hartstichting promoot al jaren Becel cholesterol verlagend.
Ik weet inmiddels dat deze slecht is.

Waarom betaald Unilever jaarlijks grote somen geld aan de hartstichting ?

Dit heeft er toevalling toch niet mee te maken dat zij toevallig deze Becel maken ?

----------


## knolselder

Dit begint toch wel enigszins naar complottherorie, ongefundeerde zweefkezerij en op aannames en onkunde gebaseerde angsten voor "de industrie" en "chemicaliën" te lijken.
Het lijkt me dat dit meer een string of thoughts is voor de alternatieve geneeswijzen fora dan op medicity. Ik hou het liever bij wetenschappelijk bewezen feiten dan bij geloven. 
Overigens gebruik ik graag zowel verse boerenboter als becel, én olijfolie én rijstolie, vooral dat laatste kan ik je van harte aanbevelen!

----------


## afra1213

Het is jou goed recht om mij te scharen onder het zweefkleserij en onkunde.

je moet maar voorals vasthouden aan hetgeen de wetenschap zogenaamd "bewezen"
heeft. 

Echter jij weet niet wat ik de laatste jaren met mijn eigen ogen heb waargenomen.
Je denkt erg bekrompen net als de wetenschap die alleen beweer dat iets werkt als het door hun bewezen is. Terwijl ze alles doen om iets wat niet in hun straatje past af te wijzen.

Circa 2% van het universum heeft de wetenschap nu bewezen, dit wil niet zeggen dat de overige 98% niet bestaat. Zo is het ook met de geneeskunde van de mens. 

Je mag je aan deze 2% vast blijven houden. 
Gelukkig doet de wetenschap ook soms goede dingen maar de zogenaamde missers zijn zeker zo groot.

----------

